# Snowshoes in the UP



## churchcc12 (Nov 15, 2012)

I hunt cottontails in the LP a lot, but I've never hunted for snowshoe hares. I'm in the Naubinway area, I was wondering if anyone could share some tips? I have a 20 gauge, a 410 and a 22 ready for use. I don't know anything about snowshoes, although I've heard they like cedar swamps. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Get a map. Find state or federal land. Look for tracks & walk up some snowshoes. Shouldn't be too hard. Make sure to have a good knowledge of woods, along with a compass & a gps & probably a buddy to hunt with or let someone know where you're going. It's easy to get lost in the UP. Since it doesn't sound like you have dogs, you should be OK as far as wolves (I would think).


----------



## churchcc12 (Nov 15, 2012)

I hunt on the Hiawatha Sportsman's Club. I don't have dogs. I've seen a lot of rabbit tracks every time I go out, but never any fresh ones. When is the best time to go look for them?


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

One bunny can make a ton of tracks! I must say though,Ive been pleasantly suprized so far this winter as far as what appears to be a decent hare population around my neck of the woods. Warm days,sunny days,and just prior to dusk have always worked for me.You will have to work hard if you hunt without a dog-lots of walking,stomping on brush piles,getting into the thick evergreens etc. 
My favorite way is to hunt with my 22mag revolver. I do a lot of still hunting,looking for motion,or that big ole black eye staring at me. I dont get many this way,but it makes me slow down and hunt a smaller area instead of putting the miles in.
A good dog will help getting your limit


----------



## churchcc12 (Nov 15, 2012)

I'll have to go out tomorrow, I don't think it's supposed to be that warm so I'll try before dusk. Yeah, I'm finding out quickly that it's a lot of work lol. Still-hunting seems like a fun way to hunt for them also. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

Good luck! If anything else,its a great way to get out in the winter.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Yep, look for thick patches of hemlock and balsam. Thick and low growing where u dont want to walk through.lol. there will be bunnies

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

They have learned to be tucked away into cover to survive, many things want to eat them. They can be there but hard to see without a dog, still be done though. Find good cover with lots of tracks, then go slow & look under & in cover as much as possible.


----------



## north_of_mackinaw (Sep 2, 2003)

I was just thinking today how few rabbit tracks and actual rabbits I have seen in the eastern U.P the last couple of years. Where they used to be thick there doesnt seem to be a single track now. For some reason in northern Chippewa county the numbers took a big dive.
I'll still go out and enjoy a day in the woods but might be an empty crock pot fom the looks of things.


----------

